# Wooden clock.



## Cap'n Mike (Oct 10, 2017)

Just thinking/starting a project to build a wooden clock. My son built one some years ago but the cogs warped so it got ditched. I'm looking at a design by Brian Law, I believe his first one.

I am using Birch Ply for most of it, just waiting for it to arrive.

Anybody out there built one? Any tips please?

YIKES!! The pictures come out so BIG!!


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 10, 2017)

birch ply?  I don't think that's a good choice.  It might delaminate.  I would use some exotic wood that doesn't warp, like teak.


----------



## Cap'n Mike (Oct 20, 2017)

I managed to find some European Maple and it is just great!


----------



## Cap'n Mike (Nov 13, 2017)

Over the two weeks of my BAN on here, I have progressed quite well, having now roughed out all the 13 gears.  A very steep learning curve!!


----------



## Camper6 (Nov 13, 2017)

Fantastic stuff.  I know how much precision work is involved.

Keep up the good work.


----------

